# Difference between T3 and T4



## DarksideSix (Jun 14, 2013)

I placed an order for some Adex and was accidently sent T4 (Levothyroxine) instead.  I've had minimal use with T3 in the past but never T4.  Anyone have experience with it?  What is the difference between the two?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 14, 2013)

From what ive seen if you'd run 25mcg of T3 that would be right around 75-100mcg of T4.  Works differently, acts differently but the end effect is pretty much the same.  Just weaker than t3.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

This is true. 

And if im not mistaken, vette actually prefers it.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 14, 2013)

If im not mistaken, T3 is the active compound that T4 is converted into.

Some people think that T4 by itself is useless, but i dont know anyone running T4 by itself. They are almost all running it with GH, gear, and sometimes clen.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 14, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> If im not mistaken, T3 is the active compound that T4 is converted into.
> 
> Some people think that T4 by itself is useless, but i dont know anyone running T4 by itself. They are almost all running it with GH, gear, and sometimes clen.



My understanding as well.


----------

